# Houston better without Yao??



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I know this sounds blasphemous. But, just the other night, my buddy was joking around with me and said that the Rockets were a better team without Yao. I laughed it off thinking it was an absolutely absurd statement. But, then I thought about it some more. I couldn't find an adequate counterargument. The Rockets are on a tear and Deke is anchoring what looks to be the best defense in the league. On offense, what was once a stifling system with Yao and outside shooters, is now free flowing and offensively explosive. The only thing I could say to myself to put my mind to ease was that the players are on a hot streak and that once the streak dies down, they need the big guy down low to be the great equalizer. So far that hasn't happen, and it's a good thing. But, I just can't get that idea out of my head...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I think that when Yao is eventually ready to play, he should not be inserted into the starting lineup so soon. First, he needs some more practice with the team to see if his knee still needs conditioning. Second, you are right in saying that this team has TOTALLY adjusted since Yao was diagnosed. Let Yao eventually shift his way into the SL, but for now, its Tmac to the rack, not the Great Wall!


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

The key is Mutombo.... the last 4 games has averaged 16,75 rebounds per game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the key isnt having yao in the game or not, its playing a free flowing, balanced offense. when yao is in the game, jvg doesnt do that. its the reason the 2 cant seem to play their best together. there seems to be a lack of understanding when it comes to using them together.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao has always been a high maintenance player. He takes rhythm away from other players. Other players have to expend more time and energy to get him the ball. Yao has very low assists, almost 0 I think. Yao also has 4th quarter fatigue problems. Without Yao, the Rox play faster and smoother, better rhythm. It's not necessarily Yao's fault, but JVG needed Yao to be the primary scorer when TMac was having problems, and JVG wanted the team to keep passing it to Yao. I really believe JVG should re-evaluate this, even if TMac is hurt. JVG should really not have the team depend on Yao too much. Offense should be more balanced. As long as TMac is well, Yao should be the secondary scorer and concentrate on his defense and rebounding. If TMac is reinjured, the offense should be more balanced and not focus on Yao. Yao does not mind because he is a 100% team player.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe Mutumbo has to be utilised mroe when Yao is back.

That means playing any minutes Yao doesnt play at centre and also some minutes at Power forward he is still an amazing player.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, we a 9-2 without Yao. Very impressive, and the new big guy, even at 40 years, is still a big anchor.

The entire team needs to connect and make a strong link between defending and offense. Teams can double team Yao, then he can pass to the perimeter and from there, 3's can pour. If not, constant passing and penetrating is required and Yao must make way for the penetrator. The dribbler can chose, attack the basket or pass to the open Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao's Team vs TMAC's team debate is interesting but some points we gotta remember.

When TMAC was injured so was alot of the back court was too. We had an inexperienced Head and Alston playing long minutes backed up by Lucas who JVG didnt trust and got next to no minutes and an injured Bonzi. 

When Yao is injured we have Mutumbo and Howard Hayes who can fill in. Mutumbo and Howard are older experienced players, Hayes can learn alot from both of them. While Battier can also slot in at PF if need be. Novak gets alittle minutes as a learner as well.


No doubt we are playing well but to say our team is better without Yao is silly. Also I think the team is still Yao's team he will be doing 25ppg/10rpg in the second half of the season if TMAC can get 10apg and +20ppg we have a team who can go all the way.

Our front court is stacked with talent thats all this streak has shown.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

To say that we are better without Yao is stupid. They are actually hiting jumpers, and they have geled as a team with TMAC. When Yao comes back i see us putting up over a 100ppg. We clearly have the best defence in the league so i think its safe to say we will go deap into the playoffs. That is if we can stay healthy which is somthing they havent been able to do.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> To say that we are better without Yao is stupid. They are actually hiting jumpers, and they have geled as a team with TMAC. When Yao comes back i see us putting up over a 100ppg. We clearly have the best defence in the league so i think its safe to say we will go deap into the playoffs. That is if we can stay healthy which is somthing they havent been able to do.


Exactly. The team is on a roll right now and with exception of last game, TMac is scoring and shooting a decent percentage. Let's also remember that Deke cannot sustain this level of play for the rest of the season. He will slow down at some point and need some help. Not quite sure we will average 100ppg even when we get Yao back because we have Rafer shooting to much.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

YEa Rafer needs and i think will be traded at some point in the season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke + Yao = the International Twin Towers

One thing I do have to question while on this topic though is team chemistry. The veteran front court of Deke/Juwan/Battier seem to play very well with each other. Deke rebounds, Juwan shoots mid range jumpers, Battier knocks down 3s in the corner, while T-Mac scores and distributes. Then you have Luther as a spark plug off the bench, Hayes providing more boards, and Snyder/Bonzi as the back-up swingman. And Rafer... well I guess we need a guy other than T-Mac to bring the ball up court.

With Yao back, things get a little bit more complicated - but for the better.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

The coaching could be the reason. JVG needs to spread the ball around more when Yao's in.
Yao is too easy to depend on because he can easily give you the first
10-12 points in every game and an offensive boost anytime. But then when he gets tired in the 4th,
no one knows what to do.
I think Yao himself would prefer a balanced offense.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

rockets play way better without yao because whenever yao is on the floor the only thing they do on offence is give yao the ball.. now with him out they can spread there offence around...


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> rockets play way better without yao because whenever yao is on the floor the only thing they do on offence is give yao the ball.. now with him out they can spread there offence around...


Any time you say a low-post player who averages 25.9 pts and 2.2blks is expendable, you're wrong. Even if they dont go to him and spread the ball around, sheer activity alone such as rebs and blocks will make him worth it. Tired of these rediculous threads.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

This is the most ridiculous Rockets' thread I've ever seen in the last twenty years? WTF is wrong w/ Yall? 
This is just as stupid as when you guys all wanted to trade Tmac for Iverson? Such fair-weather fans those of you
who think the 'team is better w/o Yao'. I guess I have to state the obvious, TMAC WASNT PLAYING? I think that's a 
significant factor??? No Kirk, No Bonzi til a few weeks ago, totally new team, w/o Howard in the rotation? Hayes
in the starting lineup? That whole first month was Jeff's poor coaching IMO, Tmac was not in shape and still being 
"a soldier" and playing in siginificant pain? Yao carried us thru til Mac's return, Bonzi and Rafer's up/down play, 
Spanoulis taken out of the rotation. We should thank Yao/Battier/Head for keeping up pretty consistent play all season
thus far? If Juwan had played in Nov we win more games? But Jeff thought going small and w/ Padgett was a better rotation
WRONG. Tmac is the playmaker/scorer guy, Yao is your low-post threat/defensor of the paint, you need both to win a 
title people? Why don't you ask Magic if he'd rather play w/ Kareem or without? Tracy openly says, he's just carrying
the team til Yao gets back into form, and they can "both lead the team into the playoffs" to a title run. 
_Let's not turn this into a "Shaq/Kobe saga" about whose team it is, who needs more shots, who the offense should run
thru and what-not? _ They've already started it on *ESPN*, or as I call it the "*especially stupid pinhead network"; *to try
to make a "fued" between Yao/Tracy, but thankfully both of our guys are team/win guys, who like each other and respect
each other immensely. Let's just hope we can make the 5/4 spot in the West, to win the first series.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I think this Minstrel post explained it very well:



Minstrel said:


> McGrady is so involved with everything the team does, and in making the offense go, that the team loses a lot of rhythm and direction without him.
> 
> But Yao (if McGrady is there) is what makes Houston elite. With just McGrady, the Rockets have a very respectable record. With McGrady _and_ Yao, they have a great record.
> 
> If McGrady can stay healthy, when Yao returns, Houston is going to be a real contender. The Battier deal will really pay off then, when he's the third-best player and facilitator, rather than depended on to be the second gun.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

IMO an aggressive McGrady is the key here. Everything else falls into play with him making his shots. If he could play like this with Yao ON the court, we are better than Dallas and serious contenders to go to the WCF this year.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Who stretched out the darn page?!?!?!?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I haven't watched the Rockets in a while, but you would expect a team with a franchise perimeter player and a bad supporting cast to perform better than a team with an equally good franchise center and the same supporting cast. These back-to-the-basket centers rely more on their teammates.

Call it ugly, but the way the offense looks with Yao there is kind of how it's supposed to be. And it's easier for guys like T-Mac to adjust to a slower pace than it is for Yao to adjust up.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Much was made, in past years, of the Lakers having a better record with Shaq out and just Kobe Bryant than with Kobe out and Shaq there. Were they a better team without Shaq? Not at all, but losing Kobe dropped the level of the ball-handling, passing and perimeter focus. With Kobe gone, defenses could collapse entirely on Shaq and the offense stagnated. With Kobe and no Shaq, the team was more easily pushed around in the middle, but still had a more diverse attack.

The underlying problem, for those Lakers and these Rockets, is that they're built for one perimeter superstar and one interior superstar. Therefore, when one goes down, especially the perimeter guy, things grind to a halt much more. If a team didn't have the perimeter superstar, only the interior superstar, the team would be built differently (more and better shooters, perhaps a bruising rebounding power forward, etc) and the team would function fine without that star on the perimeter. But when you're built to exploit the talents of two superstars, one alone has troubles, especially when that one is a big man who can't create for himself and others at will.


----------



## lordofwar (Sep 29, 2006)

good analysis!


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

One thing that will be really exciting to see is, if the Rockets will be able to throw two completely different styles of play at their opponents come march. Half court play centered around Yao and running down the clock... and then free flowing run n' gun with T-Mac running the show (and maybe Yao getting his rest!?)!?

If the team can turn it on and of, day in day out... then that might be a difference making weapon come playoffs. (San Antonio and Dallas are able to do the same... San A actually managed to run with the Suns on occasions)


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> One thing that will be really exciting to see is, if the Rockets will be able to throw two completely different styles of play at their opponents come march. Half court play centered around Yao and running down the clock... and then free flowing run n' gun with T-Mac running the show (and maybe Yao getting his rest!?)!?
> 
> If the team can turn it on and of, day in day out... then that might be a difference making weapon come playoffs. (San Antonio and Dallas are able to do the same... San A actually managed to run with the Suns on occasions)


Yeah,! Das what i just said:biggrin: only louder, longer, and angrier:rofl2:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It's a two man show, remember two years ago when the Rox were absolutely nasty with Yao and Mac? It's due to injuries that this combo has been rendered ineffective, but now the new game plan with Yao out is to basically have Tracy revert to his old ways of scoring a bunch while playing point guard also. In the last 5 games he scored 30+ in all of them except one, where he had those 10 asts, but the point is that Yao and Tracy have not been able to fully click this year yet due to all these injuries, when they're all fine, then we'll see the Rockets that were meant to be.


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been always waiting for YAO to be traded to LA. YAO and Kobe would be another dynasty combination. Isn't it the right time?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao has improved TMAC is coming back to his old self.

Put them together and we will be dynamite. All bad news today read Yao was out till mid/late March then we lost to Dallas despite a great game by TMAC then TMAC leaves with a sore back in the 4th..........


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

shakesbeer00 said:


> I have been always waiting for YAO to be traded to LA. YAO and Kobe would be another dynasty combination. Isn't it the right time?


Yao+Kobe
Yao+LeBron
Yao+DWade

Any of those can win rings. :biggrin: 

As much as I like TMac, Rox ain't going anywhere with him on and off like this. Rox have to bring in more stars and a coach that knows how to deal with stars. JVG just puts anyone he doesn't like in the dog house.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yaontmac said:


> Yao+Kobe
> Yao+LeBron
> Yao+DWade
> 
> ...


Its kinda funny such a post would come from a user named "yaontmac" :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It is different style of play. Without Yao we are faster. This kind of game plan won't let the team last long. What I would love to see is somehow integrate Yao into the rotation with high energy style of play for say 3 out of 4 quarters.


----------

